

Why we decided to shut down BackupMyTweets - joshuabaer
http://www.austinpreneur.com/shutting-down-backupmytweets/
Case study and explanation of why we launched, and then eventually decided to shut down the service even though we have 35,000+ users.
======
sparkygoblue
$1000 per month for your servers seems really high. Where are you hosting
this?

